# Burning smell



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

I was driving my E39 540/6 today and I really had the heat cranking because it was about 20 degrees, when I started to smell something burning. I could smell the scent for a long period of time, checked it out later when I got home and I could smell it coming from the engine bay when I was in my garage. I searched the engine bay for anything burnt or smoke but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

dagoo98 said:


> I was driving my E39 540/6 today and I really had the heat cranking because it was about 20 degrees, when I started to smell something burning. I could smell the scent for a long period of time, checked it out later when I got home and I could smell it coming from the engine bay when I was in my garage. I searched the engine bay for anything burnt or smoke but no luck. Any ideas?


belts, battery, fuses. Being more specific about the smell helps. Does it smell like: burnt oil, plastic/rubber, electrical?


----------



## Ohmess (May 29, 2003)

*An Idea*



dagoo98 said:


> I was driving my E39 540/6 today and I really had the heat cranking because it was about 20 degrees, when I started to smell something burning. I could smell the scent for a long period of time, checked it out later when I got home and I could smell it coming from the engine bay when I was in my garage. I searched the engine bay for anything burnt or smoke but no luck. Any ideas?


Maybe you drove over the type of plastic bags that are used to deliver newspapers and one of them stuck to your exhaust system.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ohmess said:


> Maybe you drove over the type of plastic bags that are used to deliver newspapers and one of them stuck to your exhaust system.


Smells more along the lines of this, definitely not oil or antifreeze. I was considering maybe burning wire insulation or some sort of electrical fire but now that you mention it, it was very windy yesterday and there were plenty of plastic bags flying all over the road so its possible that one of them got caught on the exhaust. I will look into this when I get home.


----------



## dentwgn (Jan 21, 2005)

*Burning Smell*

Funny That You Posted Ive Been Smelling Somewhat Of A Insulation Burning But A Hint Of Fall Leaves When The Heat Is On High But Comes And Gos 1 Every 10 Days In My Series E34. What Strange Is There Is No Smoke Just A Strong Oder


----------

